# Drywall over ceramic tile?



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Hammer chisel or hammer and chisel work best. Be very careful on the walls as you don't want to poke through the block which could be easy to do. You really need to make sure of the moisture issue before doing the drywall, there may be a reason the tile was there. Best bet would be to remove the tile, attach nailers (1x2s) and attach normally. If you are using this method, you do not have to remove all of the mortar/thinset that was holding the tiles on, just the tiles and enough to make your nailers lay evenly. Completely remove the ceiling and drywall normally, attaching into the joists. I would be reluctant to glue the drywall and would avoid as much as possible, but I am sure it is possible and someone on here has probably done it, just not me.

Good luck.


----------

